# General > AquaTalk >  Nature Aquarium's HO T5 lights

## |squee|

Worth the money?  :Confused:

----------


## ranmasatome

how much?? i just came back from there..forgot to ask..

----------


## Justikanz

Yup, how much?  :Huh?: 

I forgot to ask NA about my potential 4ft HO T5 4x54W set... Your answer might give me an idea...  :Opps:

----------


## Ariel

value for money! but chan use 8000k light

----------


## benny

Any pictures? Would love to have a look at the light set.

Cheers,

----------


## |squee|

Lol, everyone's asking questions! 

I've seen the set but not sure how much it is. Didn't bother to ask. The light tubes are 8000K? That's good news. And one more note, it looks like the normal "Mr Chan lights", as in grey aluminium cover and all. Same look, different innards  :Razz:

----------


## spinex

> Lol, everyone's asking questions! 
> 
> I've seen the set but not sure how much it is. Didn't bother to ask. The light tubes are 8000K? That's good news. And one more note, it looks like the normal "Mr Chan lights", as in grey aluminium cover and all. Same look, different innards


8000k is good news ? I'm thinking of getting a 2ft T5HO 24w x 2 lightset. What would be the prefered combination of tube ?

10000k and 6500k ? I'm considering. Newbie here doesn't know much effect of light in term of K.

I saw T5HO 6500k and 10000k light before. Both looked the same color and equally very bright. Not like PL where the 10000k is obviously a bit blue and the 6500k a bit light orange (sunlight) color.

----------


## lorba

try www.delightings.com if you have a little extra cash. I think the fittings is nice and the reflector are much better, providing better efficiency and coverage.

----------


## solonavi

Agree with lorba. Parabolic reflector is definitely better.

Personally, I trying 6500K with 10000K tube. Ratio 1:3.

Cheers
JC

----------


## Justikanz

Wow... That's 1.5 times what I was quoted for another set...  :Razz:  But the delightings set do look nicer...

----------

